# inline diffuser on inflow pipe



## Samjpikey (7 Oct 2013)

Alreety there fellow co2 injection participants.  
Ive briefly read of people using the inline diffuser on the inflow pipe but just want to know some facts from these people directly .
I know some run a diffuser or place just the tubing directly below the inflow in the tank but I was thinking to just swap my current pipes around so the inline diffuser runs straight into the filter ... Easy enough to do  
Cheers 


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Tim Harrison (7 Oct 2013)

What do you want to know Sam? It works fine for me most of the time - that is when my UpAqua equipment isn't playing up - plus no swarming micro-bubbles to distract from the view...just the occasional filter burp.


----------



## Gary Nelson (7 Oct 2013)

Yes this how mines running, much better for viewing and co2 dissolved a little more  the only thing I do is just clean it a bit more often, but that's a good thing.


----------



## tim (7 Oct 2013)

I like the mist it hides the algae


----------



## Samjpikey (7 Oct 2013)

I don't mind the micro bubbles to an extent as I just pay more attention when the co2 is off  
But I'm sure everyone would prefer that look all of the time . 
I am trying to increase the co2 ph drop without increasing injection .
I really don't want an air lock in my filter , that is my only real worry I don't mind having to clean the diffuser more often then I would have to if I get a better dissolution rate . 
Also at what point do you know your diffuser needs cleaning and does your lighting period go into hibernation while this is happening as I know you soak it in bleach for a day or so . 
Only been using the inline for 6 weeks .
Why doesn't the diffuser get used this way more often ? 
Cheers guys 


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Gary Nelson (7 Oct 2013)

You will normally know when it's due a clean as what tiny bubbles you can see in the display will get larger and hence go straight to to surface quicker and not time to dissolve.... Meaning lost co2 - I normally clean mine every 3-4 weeks.


----------



## foxfish (7 Oct 2013)

From my experience you might as well just feed the Co2 straight into the filter without the hassle of high pressure atomisers!
The main issue I see is the fact you cant see what is going on - how long does the gas take to dissolve after it is switched off, is there a build up of gas, are there large bubbles forming & burping through?  
Lots of guys use this method successfully although, equally, you can find lots of guys complaining of burping!
I would think it depends largely of filter size & the injection rate?


----------



## Samjpikey (7 Oct 2013)

Gary Nelson said:


> You will normally know when it's due a clean as what tiny bubbles you can see in the display will get larger and hence go straight to to surface quicker and not time to dissolve.... Meaning lost co2 - I normally clean mine every 3-4 weeks.



How do you clean yours and do you leave the light off untill it's done. ??

cheers 


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Tim Harrison (7 Oct 2013)

1:1 water and lime-scale bleach for 30 mins works for me. I clean the atomizer every 4 weeks when I clean the filter. It's the first thing I do so it can get a longer soak if necessary - a lot of guys have two atomizers for this reason. But I'm thinking of just trying the direct route foxfish mentioned. At the mo I start injecting 3 hrs before lights on - the drop checker is nearly lime green by then, and stop injecting 3 hrs before lights off - drop checker stays lime green till lights out. Filter burps aren't a problem there isn't a great surge of CO2 like some people suppose, none that proves damaging to critters or plants - short or long term.


----------



## Samjpikey (7 Oct 2013)

Ahh cheers for that troi , I may give mine a clean now , as I used to get a much finer mist when I 1 st started using it . I will try that and see if I get that drop I'm after , if that doesn't change anything I think the plan then is to put the inline onto the inflow pipe and if that give me problems then it looks like what foxfish mentions also ... Tubing direct into the intake  
Cheers guys 


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Curvball (7 Oct 2013)

Do you get better results by using a diffuser such as an airstone in you inject co2 into your filter inlet? I ask as I've just routed my co2 input straight into my filter intake - the glass diffuser I had didn't fit so currently running diffuser less. 


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## Samjpikey (8 Oct 2013)

Curvball said:


> Do you get better results by using a diffuser such as an airstone in you inject co2 into your filter inlet? I ask as I've just routed my co2 input straight into my filter intake - the glass diffuser I had didn't fit so currently running diffuser less.
> 
> 
> Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...




I have no idea if you do but I just switched all my pipe work around and I will see later on if I get a better dissolution from the inline on the inflow pipe :/ 


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Samjpikey (8 Oct 2013)

So a day goes by with the atomizer set before the filter , and the result is.......

(A lot of burping bubbles )

No improvement what so ever ,  I had a better ph drop with the atomizer set after the filter , so I've disconnected it and now in the process of cleaning the atomiser :/ using the method mentioned above . 
It was worth a try though  
Cheers 


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## aliclarke86 (8 Oct 2013)

Curvball said:


> Do you get better results by using a diffuser such as an airstone in you inject co2 into your filter inlet? I ask as I've just routed my co2 input straight into my filter intake - the glass diffuser I had didn't fit so currently running diffuser less.
> 
> 
> Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...



I would say it depends.. are you getting bubbles out of your outlet? A lot of burping? I guess it would depend on your medea ands its ability to "smash" the bubbles as it where. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Samjpikey (8 Oct 2013)

So I've been soaking the atomizer in bleach and now it's in a dechlorinator , but theres loads of bleach bubbles still inside , is this normal ? Will it just soak through ?? 
Cheers 


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Samjpikey (8 Oct 2013)

Just sorted it I connected a syringe via some tubing and push it through  


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## tim (8 Oct 2013)

Samjpikey said:


> So I've been soaking the atomizer in bleach and now it's in a dechlorinator , but theres loads of bleach bubbles still inside , is this normal ? Will it just soak through ??
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


I use a syringe and a bit of airline to draw the bleach mix out then fill atomiser with dechlorinated water then draw this out before re attaching that way only dechlorinated water can be pushed through the membrane.


----------



## Samjpikey (8 Oct 2013)

tim said:


> I use a syringe and a bit of airline to draw the bleach mix out then fill atomiser with dechlorinated water then draw this out before re attaching that way only dechlorinated water can be pushed through the membrane.




Too late dude beat you to this idea  

But cheers anyways hopefully I will get that fine mist again  



Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (8 Oct 2013)

tim said:


> I use a syringe and a bit of airline to draw the bleach mix out then fill atomiser with dechlorinated water then draw this out before re attaching that way only dechlorinated water can be pushed through the membrane.


I'm soon in need of cleaning one of mine and am also quite new to these, haven't yet cleaned one.
Would it work if I attached an air pump to the cO2 inlet of the inline and pushed the declorinated water through or wouldn't there be enough pressure from it to get through the membrane?


Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk 4


----------



## tim (8 Oct 2013)

Pinkmummy79 said:


> I'm soon in need of cleaning one of mine and am also quite new to these, haven't yet cleaned one.
> Would it work if I attached an air pump to the cO2 inlet of the inline and pushed the declorinated water through or wouldn't there be enough pressure from it to get through the membrane?
> 
> 
> Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk 4


Don't know to be honest mate ? Worst case scenario try it and it'll pop the airline off the connector if it doesn't, I've found the fill with bleach for an hour then dechlorinate works for me.


----------



## foxfish (8 Oct 2013)

Well maybe with an air compressor yes!


----------



## Samjpikey (8 Oct 2013)

I did exactly what Tim said and now it's back inline doing its job and I took it out at 18.00  


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (8 Oct 2013)

Cool, right my turn now

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Lee Sweeting (8 Oct 2013)

Pinkmummy79 said:


> I'm soon in need of cleaning one of mine and am also quite new to these, haven't yet cleaned one.
> Would it work if I attached an air pump to the cO2 inlet of the inline and pushed the declorinated water through or wouldn't there be enough pressure from it to get through the membrane?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Curvball (9 Oct 2013)

aliclarke86 said:


> I would say it depends.. are you getting bubbles out of your outlet? A lot of burping? I guess it would depend on your medea ands its ability to "smash" the bubbles as it where.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4




Just over 24 hours now and it appears to be running fine. No more micro bubbles on the display The co2 is running through a Fluval 205 with standard media set.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------

